

Integrate Mixpanel and Slack - toshipon
https://github.com/toshipon/slack-mixpanel-integration

======
toshipon
Hi! I just made a simple slack integration for Mixpanel.

It's able to receive Mixpanel webhook notification and post user datas on a
Slack channel.

Also it's pretty easy to set up using your heroku account.

I recommend to use "heroku deploy" button to set it up.

I hope it will make help for your work. (bow)

